# PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an​*Fischereiverband Saar: 
Mehr Tierschutz ins Fischereigesetz​
Laut einer Meldung der Saarbrücker Zeitung zeigte die spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisation PETA (nicht Tierschützer, wie es im Artikel steht) im Saarland einen Angler wegen Catch and Release an. 

Dass seit der Änderung des Fischereigesetzes im Saarland mit mehr Tierschutz solche Anzeigen leichter werden und auf fruchtbareren Boden fallen, hatten wir vorhergesagt.

Und wird von der Sprecherin des Umweltministeriums bestätigt:
http://mobil.saarbruecker-zeitung.d...tz-Tierschutzorganisationen;art446398,6384984

_  Zu Catch and Release:
„Das ist verboten im novellierten saarländischen Fischereigesetz und gilt als Ordnungswidrigkeit. Dieses Gesetz soll das Tierwohl und die waidgerechte Fischerei stärken. Catch and Release ist aber nicht waidgerecht“, sagte gestern die Sprecherin des saarländischen Umweltministeriums, Sabine Schorr._


Das stimmt, was die Sprecherin sagt:
C+R ist NICHT verboten laut Bundestierschutzgesetz (das sind nur Ableitungen, denen man nicht folgen muss, ein Verbot steht nirgends im Tierschutzgesetz) und praktisch nach §17/2 TSG auch kaum zu bestrafen..

Dass aber der Fischereiverband Saar mit seinem Präsidenten Schneiderlöchner in aktiver Kooperation mit Minister Jost und seinem Ministerium mit dafür sorgte, dass nun Angler im Saarland direkt von PETA auch übers Fischereigesetz angezeigt werden könnte, da nun im Gegensatz zum Tierschutzgesetz Catch and Release im saarländischen Fischereigesetz ausdrücklich verboten wurde, das ist Fakt.

So bestätigt das auch die Sprecherin des Umweltministeriums.

Neben dem Fischereiverband Saar und dem Ministerium begrüßten auch Verbände wie BUND, NABU etc. diese Änderungen in Richtung Tierschutz im Fischereigesetz für das Saarland  zum Nachteil der Angler.

---------------------------------​
Wir berichteten bereits breit über diese Gesetzesänderung und dass dadurch nun Klagen von PETA nicht nur übers Tierschutzgesetz drohen, sondern nun auch über das Landesfischereigesetz:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105

Es kam nun also wie von uns bereits vorhergesagt, dass hier PETA die vom Fischereiverband Saar neu eröffnete Chance zu Anzeigen gegen Angler natürlich auch nutzen wird.

Dass das Ministerium gleich in die gleiche Bresche springt, war absehbar.

Wie sich nun der Fischereiverband Saar äußern wird, wird interessant zu sehen sein. 

Vielleicht wie die Bayern im Falle Augenthaler auch gleich zuerst einmal Anglern in den Rücken fallen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In der Saarbrücker Zeitung lässt sich der Präsi des Fischereiverbandes Saar über PETA aus, weil nun PETA auch im Saarland aktiv wurde.
> 
> (Fast) Alles was er da schreibt, kann ich auch unterschreiben.
> http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...itung-Fischereiverband-Saar;art446577,6364627
> ...






Franz_16 schrieb:


> Um gleich klarzumachen, in welche Richtung es gehen sollte, hat man "Catch&Release" ganz explizit verteufelt. Auch Nachhaltigkeit ist ein großes Thema, vor allem Besatzmaßnahmen sind stark eingeschränkt.
> 
> Dass man als Fischereiverband NICHT für seine Klientel gearbeitet hat, sollte spätestens dann auffallen, wenn von Regierungsseite solch ein Resümee gezogen wird:
> 
> ...



Es ist schade, wenn man in solchen Fällen wie wir (fast) immer recht haben muss.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

die verbandler sind das eine, wenn man dann aber in dem artikel noch sätze liest wie - das fangen und freilassen kommt bei "traditionellen" petrijüngern schlecht weg, man erhalte sehr viele hinweise von anglern die das nicht richtig finden - na dann gute nacht marie.


----------



## Hechtbär (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ich kann nicht so viel fressen, wie ich ko..en könnte....
#q







 wie gut, das ich im AVN bin.....


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Das schönste daran ist allerdings, dass alles darauf hindeutet das der Junge man von einem anderen Angler verpfiffen wurde. Der Beschuldigte postete das Bild von einem beim Zanderangeln gefangenen Waller in recht unschöner Weise (Fisch blank auf Beton und er daneben liegend) in einer geschlossenen Facebookgruppe. Daraufhin entbrannte eine hitzige Diskussion unter dem Bild bzgl. Behandlung des Fisches bei C+R usw. Und ruck zuck bekommt PETA einen Hinweis. Das innerhalb 1-2 Tagen. Ein Schlem wer dabei böses denkt. Heute morgen veröffentlichte der Admin der Gruppe schon einen Post mit dem Hinweis "er kann sich genau denken wer es war".
Man kann vom Umgang, C+R, Kopftochangeln, usw. halten was man will, aber mit dem verpfeifen eines anderen Anglers bei PETA schießt man sich nur selbst in Bein............. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Wurde ja von den Verbänden lange genug vorgebetet (siehe gerade Saar, Schneiderlöchner), dass Tierschutz wichtiger sei als Angeln und Angler..

Ich könnt kotzen, dass ich immer wieder recht haben muss bei solchen Dinge um anglerfeindliche Verbände wie im Saarland..

Dass der nun auch noch DAFV-Präsi werden will...................
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105

Mehr Naturschutz mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..............

Mehr Tierschutz mit Herrn Schneiderlöchner..................

und mehr Anglerschutz???????????????????????????????


----------



## captn-ahab (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Selbst mein 3 jähriger weiß das man nicht petzt!

PETA kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, denen kann man nicht mehr helfen, die sind so.
Aber:
Angler die einen Angler verpfeifen und ein Verband der dabei hilft....HILFE!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Die Verbände haben es erst durch ihre jahrzehntelangen Kotau vor Schützern, Behörden und Gesetzgebern ermöglicht, dass es soweit kommen kann..

Dass das dann genutzt wird, wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet, sollte auch niemand wundern..

Den Angler sind zwar nicht schlechter als andere Bevölkerungsgruppen - aber eben auch nicht besser.

Und wenn sich Fang/Fisch/Gewässer und sonstiger -neid dann Bahn bricht.....

.... dann geht die Saat der anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei auf.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Wer PETA füttert, schadet nicht nur allen Anglern, sondern auch sich selbst ... wer aber kennt schon die Psyche von Selbstmördern ...

Wer mit Fischen in verachtenswerter Art posiert und prahlt, schadet allen Anglern, sich eben auch ... 
wer bei erklärten Feinden denunziert, schadet nicht nur dem denunzierten, sondern auch allen Anglern und sich eben auch ...

wie gesagt:

Wer PETA füttert, schadet nicht nur allen Anglern, sondern auch sich  selbst ... wer aber kennt schon die Psyche von Selbstmördern ...


----------



## seppl184 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Wollebre schrieb:


> die Situation ist unbestritten zum Ko..... habe deswegen auch die Angelei in D eingestellt.
> 
> Wenn ihr in der Vergangenheit kompetente Leute gewählt hättet, würde das anders aussehen!
> 
> Bin gespannt wie ihr das jemals wieder hinbekommen wollt.


Immer sind die anderen schuld #d


----------



## Nordan (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Wer PETA füttert, schadet nicht nur allen Anglern,* sondern auch sich selbst ...
> 
> *Wer mit Fischen in verachtenswerter Art posiert und prahlt, schadet allen Anglern*, sich eben auch ...
> wer bei erklärten Feinden denunziert, schadet nicht nur dem denunzierten, sondern auch allen Anglern und sich eben auch ....



Ich finde, besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.

Bin auf dieses Angeljahr hier im Saarland "gespannt".


----------



## RedWolf (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ist echt traurig sowas zu lesen! Aber viel schlimmer ist es, dass sich hier der Staat auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt. Es gibt doch genügend Untersuchungen bei denen Nachgewiesen wurde, dass C&R nicht einmal ansatzweise so schädlich ist, wie es ach so oft suggeriert wird.

Darf ich dann auch bald keine Wildkräuter mehr sammeln, weil ich dem Waldhasen sein Futter stehle?


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie sich nun der Fischereiverband Saar äußern wird, wird interessant zu sehen sein.


Na, sie werden von den Bayern abschreiben 
(Fall Augenthaler).
- kurzer Hinweis, dass das c+r gesetzlich verboten ist
- den Focus aber fälschlicherweise auf das TierSchG legen
- dann wird größtenteils auf dem Umgang mit dem Fisch rumgehackt, wohlwissend, dass dieser bei dem Rechtsverstoss keinerlei(!) Rolle spielt
- und natürlich wird das Fotografieren wieder als ganz pöööse hingestellt.

5 Tacken wette ich darauf. Will jemend gegenhalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Ist echt traurig sowas zu lesen! Aber viel schlimmer ist es, dass sich hier der Staat auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt.



Wenn die anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei der Argumentation von PETA nicht nur recht geben, sondern wie im Falle des Saarlandes dann noch im Gesetz aktiv mit festschreiben lassen und verteidigen, braucht sich doch keiner wundern, wenn der Staat nicht mehr auf anständige Menschen hört, sondern auf gleich anglerfeindliche PETAner wie  Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei setzt..


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ja die Zeiten des Internet,brechen den Anglern das Genick....
Zu viel in er Öffendlichkeit,zu viel Selbst Darsteller.
Und im Laufe der Zeit auch noch die falschen verbände....


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei der Argumentation von PETA nicht nur recht geben, sondern wie im Falle des Saarlandes dann noch im Gesetz aktiv mit festschreiben lassen und verteidigen, braucht sich doch keiner wundern, wenn der Staat nicht mehr auf anständige Menschen hört, sondern auf gleich anglerfeindliche PETAner wie  Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei setzt..



Anständige Menschen? 
Anständige Menschen rammen den Fischen keinen Angelhaken durchs Maul.
Anständige Menschen benutzen Tiere nicht.
Anständige Menschen gehen mit ihren Mitgeschöpfen dieser Welt anständig um.



Thomas Thomas...nenene

Anständige Menschen halten sich aus der Natur raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



phirania schrieb:


> Und im Laufe der Zeit auch noch die falschen verbände....




Die falschen Verbände mit ihrer seit 2 - 3 Jahrzehnten schützergerpägten Gehirnwäsche waren *der Anfang*, nicht " *im Laufe der Zeit* noch falsche Verbände"..

DER ANFANG des Desasters, die aktuelle Ausführung des Desasters und die Weiterführung des Desasters bei solchen Funktionären in Haupt- und Ehrenamt!


----------



## mapasuma (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Es wird noch viel schlimmer im Saarland dieses Jahr wartet mal ab! Bis die ganzen Angelvereine kapieren was da passiert ist wenn dass neue Gesetzt kommt... Aktuell sehen es 98% der Angelvereine noch locker und 99% der Angler hier im Saarland....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Wir haben jedenfalls (wie so oft) rechtzeitig gewarnt..


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben jedenfalls (wie so oft) rechtzeitig gewarnt..



.. warn aber auch davor:

das dumm dämliche unverantwortliche Verhalten einiger der eigenen Zunft nährt halt leider diese wohl zunehmende Tendenz des Tierschutzes und liefert denen, die Restriktionen einführen, Rechtfertigungargumente

Angler sollten ohne Restriktionen verantwortlich angeln dürfen 
und diejenigen, die das durch ihr Verhalten gefährden, sollte das Angeln eingeschränkt/untersagt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und diejenigen, die das durch ihr Verhalten gefährden, sollte das Angeln eingeschränkt/untersagt werden.


Die anglerfeindlichen Verbandler, die uns das einbrocken, angeln ja größtenteils eh nicht (mehr) oder habens noch nie (kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV).

Damit kannste die nicht beeindrucken..


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

willst du oder kannst du das jetzt nicht verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Mein persönliches Verständnis:
Kampf gegen Anglerfeinde, nicht gegen Angler..

Ich rufe nicht danach, Angler zu sanktionieren, weil sie etwas weltweit vollkommen normales auch in Deutschland machen.

Sondern danach, die zu bekämpfen, die z. B. das zurücksetzen von Fischen in Deutschland als verwerflich darstellen.

Und dafür zu kämpfen, das das in D wieder normal(er) wird ..


Können andere gerne anders sehen.

Man kann sich dann ja problemlos entsprechen Landes- und Bundesverbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei anschliessen, denen Tier- und Naturschutz wichtiger ist als Anglerschutz und die ja auch propagieren, Zurücksetzende oder Fischfotografierende Angler als Schwerstverbrecher darzustellen (und möglichst gleich ins Arbeitslager zu stecken? - zumindest aber lebenslang die Angelerlaubnis in D zu entziehen...)..








Wer Anklänge von Sarkasmus, Ironie, Desillusionierung etc. findet, hat so unrecht nicht............

PS:
Ich kämpfe auch dafür, dass kein Angler, der im Rahmen des Erlaubten Fische mitnimmt, von reinen C+R-Aposteln dumm angemacht wird!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Verständnis:
> Kampf gegen Anglerfeinde, nicht gegen Angler..
> 
> Ich rufe nicht danach, Angler zu sanktionieren, weil sie etwas weltweit vollkommen normales auch in Deutschland machen.
> ...



Meine Meinung:
Dein "Schwarz / Weiß sehen" läßt dich nicht mehr verstehen, was ich schrieb  ...

es geht mir NICHT um den Aspekt, dass Zurückgesetzt wurde, das sehe ich nicht als verwerflich an, ich will es!
 C$R soll normal auch in D sein ...!

Ich sagte was ganz anderes ...

Aber was schreibe ich dir, du drehst mir die Worte in unerträglicher Weise um fast als Unterstellung einer Wertehaltung, die ich eben nicht habe ...

sinnlos mit dir zu reden ...
deine Mentaltät gehört in ein Funktionsamt des Verbandes


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. warn aber auch davor:
> 
> das dumm dämliche unverantwortliche Verhalten einiger der eigenen Zunft nährt halt leider diese wohl zunehmende Tendenz des Tierschutzes und liefert denen, die Restriktionen einführen, Rechtfertigungargumente
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .. warn aber auch davor:
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Zumindest den ersten Satz kann ich jedenfalls  nicht verstehen. Dies ist die gleiche pauschale Argumentation die die  Angelgegner ins Feld führen.



wer im Kontext liest und zudem eine Argumentationskette verfolgt, wird es verstehen können:

nur auszugsweise:



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Der Beschuldigte postete das Bild von  einem beim Zanderangeln gefangenen Waller in *recht unschöner Weise  (Fisch blank auf Beton und er daneben liegend*) in einer geschlossenen  Facebookgruppe. Daraufhin entbrannte eine *hitzige Diskussion* unter dem  Bild *bzgl. Behandlung des Fisches bei C+R*  ... ...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... ... Wer mit Fischen in *verachtenswerter Art posiert* und prahlt, schadet allen Anglern, sich eben auch ... ...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. warn aber auch davor:
> 
> das *dumm dämliche unverantwortliche Verhalten einiger* der eigenen Zunft nährt halt *LEIDER* diese wohl zunehmende Tendenz des Tierschutzes und liefert denen, die Restriktionen einführen, Rechtfertigungargumente
> 
> ...



Wer meine Aussge nicht versteht und/oder mir sogar unterstellt, Gegner von C&R zu sein, hat so viel in der Birne wie ein Verbandsfunktionär

--------------
Hervorhebungen in den Zitaten von mir jetzt vorgenommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

und wer das Ministerium liest, der weiss, dass es darum nie ging, sondern nur ums c+r, ums zurücksetzen, früher oder später hätts durch das Verbandsversagen da so oder so geknallt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wird von der Sprecherin des Umweltministeriums bestätigt:
> http://mobil.saarbruecker-zeitung.d...tz-Tierschutzorganisationen;art446398,6384984
> 
> _  Zu Catch and Release:
> „Das ist verboten im novellierten saarländischen Fischereigesetz und gilt als Ordnungswidrigkeit. Dieses Gesetz soll das Tierwohl und die waidgerechte Fischerei stärken. Catch and Release ist aber nicht waidgerecht“, sagte gestern die Sprecherin des saarländischen Umweltministeriums, Sabine Schorr._


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

*Um das Angeln zu verbieten ist die Stk. für Stk. Stigmatisierung in der Öffentlichkeit Notwendig!!!
*

|wavey:

......damit das keiner vergißt......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Du meinst das?


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."



Und Verbände wie der Saarverband, DAFV, Westfalen-Lippe, Weser-Ems, LSFV-SH etc. machen munter mit.......

Und wundern sich dann, wenn das PETA nutzt wie hier im aktuellen Fall, wenn schon der Fischereiverband den PETAnern im Vorfeld praktisch recht gibt..


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wer im Kontext liest und zudem eine Argumentationskette verfolgt, wird es verstehen können:
> 
> nur auszugsweise:
> 
> ...




Nur kurz...
weshalb diese pauschale Beleidigungen? Offenbar verstehen Dich hier so einige nicht. Warum sprichst Du nicht Klartext?

Wer einen fisch fotografiert und bei facebook einstellt ist es selber Schuld? 
Also..wer angeln geht ...Tiere quält ist es selber Schuld wenn er angezeigt wird und verbote sich häufen?

Sag mal..was für ein Rechtsverständnis hast Du?
Was für eine Moralapostelei.....?

Sicherlich ist es nicht schön einen Fisch auf einer Betonplatte liegen zu sehen...

Und?

Moral und Ethik sind nun mal verschieden.

Was Du evtl. als verachtend empfindest, empfindet ein anderer als neutral.
Peta emfindet unser handeln auch als verachtend.
Obwohl angeln nicht verboten ist sollen wir nun darauf verzichten weil Peta es als verachtend empfindet?

Du solltest mal langsam anfangen zu verstehen wie unser Staat unser rechtesystem funktioniert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer einen fisch fotografiert und bei facebook einstellt ist es selber Schuld?



sagte ich das? :vik: wird ja immer lustiger hier :l

stimmt .. ist ja Karneval ... sehr ernstes Thema, aber es bringt mich jetzt doch zum Lachen


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Weiss ich nicht was Du sagtest. Du hast soviel geschrieben.....

Habe Dich ja gefragt.  Nicht behauptet das Du es gesagt hast.  

Scheinst aber eher ein lustiger Typ zu sein welcher wenig interesse an einer ernsten Diskussion hat.

Zitat:"Wer meine Aussge nicht versteht und/oder mir sogar unterstellt, Gegner  von C&R zu sein, hat so viel in der Birne wie ein Verbandsfunktionär"

Zieh Dir den Schuh mal selber an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Weiss ich nicht was Du sagtest*. Du hast soviel geschrieben.....
> 
> Scheinst aber eher ein lustiger Typ zu sein welcher wenig interesse an einer ernsten Diskussion hat.



*"Weiss ich nicht was Du sagtest*."  :k

"Scheinst aber eher ein lustiger Typ zu sein welcher wenig interesse an einer ernsten Diskussion hat." |muahah: 
... ne wirklich, du bringst mich zum Lachen |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> oh man... könnt ihr das nicht per PN ausmachen oder tauscht Telefonnummern aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hoffe schwer, dass das ab Sharpos Eintriit gerade hier im Tread gelöscht wird, denn so niveaulos sollte man sich als AB nicht den Feinden der Angler, die ja mitlesen, präsentieren


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ich hoffe schwer, dass das ab Sharpos Eintriit gerade hier im Tread gelöscht wird, denn so niveaulos sollte man sich als AB nicht den Feinden der Angler, die ja mitlesen, präsentieren



Muahahahaha was fürn Vogel bist Du denn?

Lies mal Deine beiträge..beleidigungen, diskreditierungen etc...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Und wer immer wieder auf dem Fehlverhalten einzelner herumreitet und daraus folgert, dass dies zu Einschränkungen aller führen muss, macht nichts besser. Diese Leute wird es immer geben in allen Lebensbereichen. Dies gilt es erst einmal zu akzeptieren und hat nichts mit C&R und Verbandsblödheit zu tun, nicht einmal mit dem Angeln.
> Vor einigen Tagen wurden hier Angriffe auf Fischereiaufseher groß angeprangert, bis sich herausstellte, dass es sich wohl um wenige Einzelfälle handelt. Dies bedeutet nicht, dass man dieses Verhalten gutheißt aber es reicht dies als das zu nehmen was es ist, ein Fehlverhalten einzelner was es immer wieder geben wird und bestraft gehört, fertig.



Es ist richtig, dass es in allen Bereichen diese Leute gibt, aber leider führt es auch zu Konsequnzen für die ganzen Bereiche, da das Fehlverhalten einzelner auf die Gesamtheit angerechnet wird ...
da dies leider, wenn auch in sich falsch ("Sippenhaftung", "Gruppenbestrafung") so ist, wird nun verstärkt auf das System der "selbstregulierenden Gruppe" gesetzt. D.h. eine Gruppe muss von sich heraus einzelne mit ihrem Fehlverhalten konfrontieren und Lösungen finden, bevor die ganze Gruppe darunter leidet.
Dieser Ansatz findet in der modernen Moderation nun statt, um Konflikte zu vermeiden, die von außen dann kommen, sprich Repressalien und findet auf allen Ebenen statt, Teams, Kollegien, Vereine, Parteien, Verbände (dort eben leider nicht)


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass es in allen Bereichen diese Leute gibt, aber leider führt es auch zu Konsequnzen für die ganzen Bereiche, da das Fehlverhalten einzelner auf die Gesamtheit angerechnet wird ...
> da dies leider, wenn auch in sich falsch ("Sippenhaftung", "Gruppenbestrafung") so ist, wird nun verstärkt auf das System der "selbstregulierenden Gruppe" gesetzt. D.h. eine Gruppe muss von sich heraus einzelne mit ihrem Fehlverhalten konfrontieren und Lösungen finden, bevor die ganze Gruppe darunter leidet.



Also doch alles verbieten was uns Angler moralisch und ethisch ins schlechte Licht setzt?!

Auch wenn es nur die Moral und Ehtik einer kleinen Gruppe betrifft diese aber besonders laut brüllt und dadurch in der Masse gehört und gesehen wird.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> *Um das Angeln zu verbieten ist die Stk. für Stk. Stigmatisierung in der Öffentlichkeit Notwendig!!!
> *
> 
> |wavey:
> ...




........


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ergänzung..

Diese kleine Masse an Schreihälsen belässt es nicht beim Schreien sondern wird ebenso handgreiflich und betreibt Terror gegen Tiernutzer, Konzerne etc..


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ach und was noch Beschämender ist,da kämpfen einzelne Lv's etc. für bessere Bedingungen,setzen Hebel in Bewegung Kämpfen Reden bei der Politik etc. usw.

Damit andere aus "unseren" Reihen dieses wieder nichtig und schlecht machen können und so die ganze Arbeit für die Katz ist....

Wenn Blödheit groß machen würde gehen manche zum Saufen an die Dachrinne.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also doch alles verbieten was uns Angler moralisch und ethisch ins schlechte Licht setzt?!



Eben nicht, das ist doch der systematische Ansatz
Es soll nichts verboten werden ...
Verbote sind in dem Ansatz nicht vorgesehen

Die Gruppe reguliert sich selber,bevor es von oben oder außen zu pauschalen Verboten kommt.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur kurz...
> weshalb diese pauschale Beleidigungen? Offenbar verstehen Dich hier so einige nicht. Warum sprichst Du nicht Klartext?
> 
> Wer einen fisch fotografiert und bei facebook einstellt ist es selber Schuld?
> ...



Man nimmt ein paar Bruchstücke und versteht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, komplett Falsch,
reimt seine eigenen Gedanken dazu
und fertig ist eine Diskussion die ad absurdum führt.
Ich bin ganz bei Toni in seinen Ausführungen, denn wenn Onkel Ernst vor 10 Jahren seinen Zander auf die Betonplatte ablegt und er dann feststellt, das Tante Erna doch nen Karpfen wollte und er ihn wieder reinschmeisst, hat das niemand (ausser vllt. ein paar Passanten) gesehen.
Heute liegt der Zander wieder auf der Betonplatte, nur fragt Onkel Ernst nicht mehr nur Tante Erna, bevor er ihn releast, sondern schiesst ein Foto, stellt es irgendwo online und verschafft sich mediale Aufmerksamkeit.
Unterschied, bis auf die Eitelkeit ?
Keiner, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er sein Handeln öffentlich macht. 
Mit Moral und Ethik hat das nix zu tun, ich nenne das nur Dummheit.
Und genau dieses Handeln macht das Leben des Anglers immer schwerer, denn das liefert die Munition, mit welcher die Soja-Salafisten (geklaut von Kati) auf uns schiessen.
In einer sich ändernden Gesellschaft, in welcher Einzelne ihre Weltanschauung über die der Mehrheit stellen, sollte auch dem Angler bewusst werden, dass er nicht im Luftleeren Raum lebt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eben nicht, das ist doch der systematische Ansatz
> Es soll nichts verboten werden ...
> Verbote sind in dem Ansatz nicht vorgesehen
> 
> Die Gruppe reguliert sich selber,bevor es von oben oder außen zu pauschalen Verboten kommt.



Die Gruppe reguliert sich selbst weil sie Druck von einer anderen Gruppe bekommt. 
Nicht weil sie es für selber moralisch und ethisch verwerflich hält.
Es ist die Angst vor Anzeigen und weiteren Verboten.

Einknicken vor extremen Tierrechtlern und Schützer.

Argumentations- und Lobbyarmut der LFV

geschuldet überwiegend aus ehrenamtl. Tätigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

es geht NICHT und ging hier in diesem Fall NIE um ablegen auf der Betonplatte vor dem zurücksetzen!!!

Und wer das Ministerium liest, der weiss, dass es nur ums c+r, ums zurücksetzen als solches geht.

Wie es der Saarverband mit dem Ministerium unter Beifall von NABU, BUND und Konsorten ausgekaspert hatte!!

*Früher oder später hätts durch das Verbandsversagen da im Saarland also so oder so geknallt, rein wegen zurücksetzen:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wird von der Sprecherin des Umweltministeriums bestätigt:
> http://mobil.saarbruecker-zeitung.d...tz-Tierschutzorganisationen;art446398,6384984
> 
> _  Zu Catch and Release:
> „Das ist verboten im novellierten saarländischen Fischereigesetz und gilt als Ordnungswidrigkeit. Dieses Gesetz soll das Tierwohl und die waidgerechte Fischerei stärken. Catch and Release ist aber nicht waidgerecht“, sagte gestern die Sprecherin des saarländischen Umweltministeriums, Sabine Schorr._


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Man nimmt ein paar Bruchstücke und versteht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, komplett Falsch,
> reimt seine eigenen Gedanken dazu
> und fertig ist eine Diskussion die ad absurdum führt.
> Ich bin ganz bei Toni in seinen Ausführungen, denn wenn Onkel Ernst vor 10 Jahren seinen Zander auf die Betonplatte ablegt und er dann feststellt, das Tante Erna doch nen Karpfen wollte und er ihn wieder reinschmeisst, hat das niemand (ausser vllt. ein paar Passanten) gesehen.
> ...



Das hat sehr wohl etwas mit Moral und Ethik zu tun.
Zu Onkel Ernst Zeiten wäre dies nicht mal eine Schlagzeile bei Facebook wert gewesen.

Manche Medien mussten sogar Ereignisse inszenieren um ihre Schlagzeile zu bekommen (spiele da auf einen Monitor- Bericht an).
Selbes Mittel wird heute von diversen Organisationen eingesetzt. Somit steigt natürlich stetig die Entrüstung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Gruppe reguliert sich selbst weil sie Druck von einer anderen Gruppe bekommt.
> Nicht weil sie es für selber moralisch und ethisch verwerflich hält.
> Es ist die Angst vor Anzeigen und weiteren Verboten.
> 
> ...



Nein, falsch ...
es war in der Tat eine geschlossene Gruppe von gleichgesinnten Anglern, die eben auch C&R betreiben; die Gruppe hat sich aber letztendlich an der Art eines Anglers gestört, WIE er es macht; die Gruppe war ja auf dem Weg der Selbstregulierung, egal was dabei an Ergebnis/Erkenntnis rauskommt in dem geschlossen Kreis, ... , wäre da nicht ein Denunziant nach Außen gewesen.
Der liefert nun Futter, das gierig von den Feinden aufgenommen wird oder denen, die nun glauben über Restriktionen pauschal, regulieren zu müssen.
Man darf nicht immer NUR auf die DA OBEN schreien,
sondern auch mal den Spruch sich verinnerlichen:
"Von nix, kommt nix"


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Früher oder später hätts durch das Verbandsversagen da im Saarland also so oder so geknallt, rein wegen zurücksetzen:*
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, falsch ...
> es war in der Tat eine geschlossene Gruppe von gleichgesinnten Anglern, die eben auch C&R betreiben; die Gruppe hat sich aber letztendlich an der Art eines Anglers gestört, WIE er es macht; die Gruppe war ja auf dem Weg der Selbstregulierung, egal was dabei an Ergebnis/Erkenntnis rauskommt in dem geschlossen Kreis, ... , wäre da nicht ein Denunziant nach Außen gewesen.
> Der liefert nun Futter, das gierig von den Feinden aufgenommen wird oder denen, die nun glauben über Restriktionen pauschal, regulieren zu müssen.
> Man darf nicht immer NUR auf die DA OBEN schreien,
> ...



Das der Angler des Anglers Feind ist, ist hinlänglich bekannt.

Über die Beweggründe der Selbstregulierung innerhalb der Gruppe kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier wird der falsche Gegner bekämpft, es ist nicht der Vollpfosten in der eigenen Riege, den wird es immer geben, *sondern der Anglerfeind als solches. Egal ob xy Verband, Peta, Nabu oder grüne Politiker*.


Danke!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis, ich glaube weder an Selbstheilungskräfte von Communities noch an das Aussterben von Hirnis.
> Vielleicht noch einmal ein Blick zum Ausgangspunkt. Peta zeigt Angler an wegen C&R, was erst durch den Eingang ins Gesetz unter Mithilfe des Verbandes möglich wurde. Peta hat niemanden angezeigt wegen Fisch auf Beton oder Fotos bei FB. Anstatt sich gegen solch Unfug wie Abknüppelgebot bzw. C&R Verbot zu wehren, zerfleischt sich die werte Anglerschaft selber. Peta wird so oder so gegen jede Art der Tiernutzung vorgehen, je mehr rechtliche Werkzeuge denen anhand gegeben werden desto einfacher und häufiger. Hier wird der falsche Gegner bekämpft, es ist nicht der Vollpfosten in der eigenen Riege, den wird es immer geben, sondern der Anglerfeind als solches. Egal ob xy Verband, Peta, Nabu oder grüne Politiker.



 Sehr guter Post! #6

 Wir Angler sind eben nur als erstes drann, da wir auf "Führungsebene" dermaßen die Hosen gestrichen voll haben und sofort alles schlucken. Dabei rede ich nicht vom Otto Normalangler -sondern vom Dachverband und vielen (nicht allen LV's). Andere Bereiche wie Reitsport usw. wehrt sich ganz gut und hat vmlt. auch ne Industrie hinter sich (hab mal Zahlen gesehen was in D für Heimtiere usw. ausgegeben wird - da kommen die Angler nicht ran...).


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier wird der falsche Gegner bekämpft, es ist nicht der Vollpfosten in der eigenen Riege, den wird es immer geben, sondern der Anglerfeind als solches. Egal ob xy Verband, Peta, Nabu oder grüne Politiker.



Würde ich so nicht behaupten, wer eine Steilvorlage für eine Anzeige liefert, ist selbst schuld und tut der Angelei einen keinen Gefallen. Durchaus ein Punkt, an dem man ansetzen könnte, sonst übernehmen das weniger freundliche Gesellen.
Das geht auch ohne Denunziantentum und Anzeigen, meiner Meinung gehört das richtige Fotografieren mit schonendem Umgang für den Fisch schon längst in die Fischerprüfung.
Von der rechtlichen Seite sieht es hingegen anders aus, dieser Fisch stinkt vom Kopf.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Post! #6
> 
> Wir Angler sind eben nur als erstes drann, *da wir auf "Führungsebene" dermaßen die Hosen gestrichen voll haben und sofort alles schlucken*. Dabei rede ich nicht vom Otto Normalangler -sondern vom Dachverband und vielen (nicht allen LV's). Andere Bereiche wie Reitsport usw. wehrt sich ganz gut und hat vmlt. auch ne Industrie hinter sich (hab mal Zahlen gesehen was in D für Heimtiere usw. ausgegeben wird - da kommen die Angler nicht ran...).



Wir gehen aus dem Grund sogar dem Angel-Nachbar an die Gurgel...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

So hält man seinen Namen in der Presse und außerhalb der Bedeutungslosigkeit. Was ein C Promi mit Titten raus macht, muss PETA eben so erreichen.

Diese Gruppe wird aber so oder so an ihre Grenzen stoßen, weil die Masche mit Spenden auch irgendwann mal unter die Lupe genommen wird.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht behaupten, wer eine Steilvorlage für eine Anzeige liefert, ist selbst schuld und tut der Angelei einen keinen Gefallen.



Gewisse Dinge sollten aber auch wenn erwünscht von Anglern nicht in der Dunkelkammer betrieben werden um ein Selbstverständnis zu etablieren. Ich Release unabhängig der Situation, habe das auch beim Hegeangeln gemacht und kann mit Konsequenzen leben, weil ich eine Selbstverantwortung habe, auch gegenüber meinem Hobby. Umso weiter du dich versteckst, desto mehr isolierst du dich doch nur.

Ich geh da eher vorwärts.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht behaupten, wer eine Steilvorlage für eine Anzeige liefert, ist selbst schuld und tut der Angelei einen keinen Gefallen. Durchaus ein Punkt, an dem man ansetzen könnte, sonst übernehmen das weniger freundliche Gesellen.
> Das geht auch ohne Denunziantentum und Anzeigen, meiner Meinung gehört das richtige Fotografieren mit schonendem Umgang für den Fisch schon längst in die Fischerprüfung.
> Von der rechtlichen Seite sieht es hingegen anders aus, dieser Fisch stinkt vom Kopf.



Die Steilvorlage für eine Anzeige ist selbst das Angeln an sich...


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So hält man seinen Namen in der Presse und außerhalb der Bedeutungslosigkeit. Was ein C Promi mit Titten raus macht, muss PETA eben so erreichen.
> 
> Diese Gruppe wird aber so oder so an ihre Grenzen stoßen, weil die Masche mit Spenden auch irgendwann mal unter die Lupe genommen wird.



Ganz im Gegenteil..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

nicht umsonst fördert ja der DAFV heute schon lieber Casting als Angeln - tierschutzgerechter...
:g:g:g


Mehr Naturschutz mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..............

Mehr Tierschutz mit Herrn Schneiderlöchner..................

und mehr Anglerschutz???????????????????????????????


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. warn aber auch davor:
> 
> das dumm dämliche unverantwortliche Verhalten einiger der eigenen Zunft nährt halt leider diese wohl zunehmende Tendenz des Tierschutzes und liefert denen, die Restriktionen einführen, Rechtfertigungargumente



Du meinst damit bestimmt die Saarl. Verbandsschlaumeieier,welche diese unsägliche Gängelungspolitik und deren Folgen mit zu verantworten haben ?

Nur würde ich diese Pfeifen,genauso wenig wie das Denunziantenvolk,zur eigenen Zunft zählen..mit denen möchte ich nicht mal zusammen beerdigt werden.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gewisse Dinge sollten aber auch wenn erwünscht von Anglern nicht in der Dunkelkammer betrieben werden um ein Selbstverständnis zu etablieren. Ich ReleaseUmso weiter du dich versteckst, desto mehr isolierst du dich doch nur.
> 
> Ich geh da eher vorwärts.



Genauso schauts aus

Man kann natürlich immer weiter rückwärts gehen.

Dumm nur,das man dann irgendwann mit dem Arxxx an der Wand steht.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

@ Fantastic Fishing

 Je mehr eine Entfremdung und Bevormundung schon in der Kinderstube ansetzt umso mehr neue Rekruten wachsen da heran. Das ist die Generation die Tiere nur aus dem TV kennen. Fische auf dem Teller sind in Stäbchenform, und das Rindfleisch ist ein Patty aus der Industrie ....

 Genau diese Gruppe ist es, die später dann PETA und co. Kohle in den Rachen schiebt....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Je mehr eine Entfremdung und Bevormundung schon in der Kinderstube ansetzt umso mehr neue Rekruten wachsen da heran. Das ist die Generation die Tiere nur aus dem TV kennen. Fische auf dem Teller sind in Stäbchenform, und das Rindfleisch ist ein Patty aus der Industrie ....
> 
> Genau diese Gruppe ist es, die später dann PETA und co. Kohle in den Rachen schiebt....



Verallgemeinere das doch aber nicht so. Als ob PETA jetzt eine neue Weltmacht darstellen würde. Bei der Fleischindustrie war sofort stop und man bekam seine Grenzen aufgezeigt.

Meine Schwester wächst auch mit einem anderen Weltverständnis auf, da stehen Sea-Sheppard und Co. auch im Vordergrund, aber dennoch kann sie mit 10! Jahren schon differenzieren und versteht mein Hobby und sagt mir das ich hier keine bedrohten Wale ausrotte.

Wenn meine Schwester das im jungen Alter schon schafft, werden das auch andere hinbekommen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Genau diese Gruppe ist es, die später dann PETA und co. Kohle in den Rachen schiebt....


Vergleiche auch da zum Thema Tierrechte, PETA, etc. - wo sich der Saarverband einreiht, dürfte klar und bekannt sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass aber der Fischereiverband Saar mit seinem Präsidenten Schneiderlöchner in aktiver Kooperation mit Minister Jost und seinem Ministerium mit dafür sorgte, dass nun Angler im Saarland direkt von PETA auch übers Fischereigesetz angezeigt werden könnte, da nun im Gegensatz zum Tierschutzgesetz Catch and Release im saarländischen Fischereigesetz ausdrücklich verboten wurde, das ist Fakt.
> 
> So bestätigt das auch die Sprecherin des Umweltministeriums.
> 
> *Neben dem Fischereiverband Saar und dem Ministerium begrüßten auch Verbände wie BUND, NABU etc. diese Änderungen in Richtung Tierschutz im Fischereigesetz für das Saarland  zum Nachteil der Angler*.


----------



## ronram (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ach wie oft ich schon in FB-Anglergruppen Aussagen gelesen habe, wie z.B.
- Dir müsste man den Schein entziehen.
- Wenn ich dich mal am Wasser treffe...
- Dich müsste man glatt mal der peta melden.

Tja...nicht jeder belässt es bei dummen Sprüchen. 

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine Anglergruppierung, wenn man sie denn so nennen kann, die dem Angeln mehr schadet als die herumpöbelnde Facebook-Fraktion.
Ganz unabhängig davon wieso herumgepöbelt wird...c&r, Entnehmen, Schonzeit...


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verallgemeinere das doch aber nicht so. Als ob PETA jetzt eine neue Weltmacht darstellen würde. Bei der Fleischindustrie war sofort stop und man bekam seine Grenzen aufgezeigt.
> 
> Meine Schwester wächst auch mit einem anderen Weltverständnis auf, da stehen Sea-Sheppard und Co. auch im Vordergrund, aber dennoch kann sie mit 10! Jahren schon differenzieren und versteht mein Hobby und sagt mir das ich hier keine bedrohten Wale ausrotte.
> 
> Wenn meine Schwester das im jungen Alter schon schafft, werden das auch andere hinbekommen......


 
 Jetzt verallgemeinerst du aber *grins*. Natürlich springt nicht jeder auf den Zug auf - aber es werden garantiert so viele sein, dass die Spenden weiter sprundeln......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt verallgemeinerst du aber *grins*. Natürlich springt nicht jeder auf den Zug auf - aber es werden garantiert so viele sein, dass die Spenden weiter sprundeln......



Hast du auch wieder recht. :m

Im Endeffekt muss die Anglerschaft eben das Transportieren, für was sie steht. Ich glaube das hier erstmal ein Konsens geschaffen werden muss, das Hobby ist eben größer als der Einzelne.

Nur leider haben wir keinen Dschingis Khan, der die Stämme vereint.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Man muss keine Weltmacht sein um Konzerne, Vereine etc. min. vor der Öffentlichkeit in Erklärungsnot zu bringen.
So mancher Betrieb wird Dank Peta & Co. sogar in Existenznot  getrieben.

Belästigung von Anglern, Zirkusbesuchern, Tierparkbesuchern etc. etc....
Terror gegen Firmenbeschäftigte & Familien..


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn PETA hier mitlesen sollte, lachen die sich ins Fäustchen.
> Soviel Selbstzerfleischung der Angler kommt denen gerade Recht.
> 
> Es gibt doch ein ganz einfaches Mittel gegen PETA usw.
> ...



lol

Früher haben sehr wohl sehr viele C&R betrieben. Oder meinst Du die Wettkampfangler haben ihr 100kg Fisch mit nach Hause geommen und verwertet?

Sorry es ist Humbug was Du schreibst.

Der "Mist" wird nicht verboten weil es das früher nicht gab sondern weil eine kleine Gruppe fanatischer Tierschützer sich heute daran reiben.

Oder auch VDSF Fuzzis....

Moral und Ethik stellen heute Tiere auf einer ganz anderen Ebene als vor 30 Jahren.
In der Schweiz wird sogar schon von der Würde des Tieres gesprochen...und ist glaube ich sogar ins TSG aufgenommen worden.

Das hat absolut Null mit uns Anglern zu tun.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Moinsen!

 Wenn wir uns mal die von uns hier angesprochenen Beteiligten in Gruppen ansehen, sollten wir folgendes erkennen.

 1. Peta: macht alles um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, mit minimalem Aufwand in aller Munde zu bleiben und sich so einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz sowie ne Masse Spenden zu sichern.

 2. Verbandler: haben (eigentlich) ein gutes Leben, kommen viel rum lassen hier und da was zum Besten und sind als Handlanger der Politik herzlich willkommen und bei gutgemeinten Verboten und Kompromissen mit zu machen scheint gut zu sein, weil man auch hier in aller Munde ist.

 3. Politiker: wenn sie gut sind (in Ihren Reihen), sitzen sie an der richtigen Position und sehen zu dort möglichst lange zu verharren, Pfründe und Stände zu sichern oder gar zu vermehren.
 Mit Verboten bleibt man halt länger im Gespräch als mit positven Errungenschaften  und wenn es nur zu irgendwelchen Kompromissen reicht ist für sie die bessere Alternative.

 3: Angler: der Angler aus früheren Zeiten ( vor Handy etc.) hat an seinem Gewässer eigenbrödlerisch ausgeharrt und kein grosses Aufsehen erregt und Streitigkeiten innerhalb des Vereines geregelt.
 Seit dem elektronischen Informationszeitalter wird sehr viel was der Angler sonst im verborgenen getan hat verbreitet und schürt begehrlichkeiten und wie sehen Angriffsfläche. Das alledings nicht nur innerhalb von Vereinen und Verbänden sondern auch nach Außen! und das wird genutzt.
 Kurz um! wenn sich da nichts ändert, werden wir weiter gegen Windmühlen anrennen....:r

 Gruß SK


----------



## ronram (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ich kann ja die Argumente derjenigen, die dazu raten sich nicht allzu öffentlich zu exponieren durchaus verstehen. Allerdings kann ich es auch verstehen, wenn jemand sagt, dass er sich und sein Hobby nicht verstecken möchte.
Beides ist absolut nachvollziehbar.

Leider sind wir Angler keine einheitliche Interessengruppe, die sich geschlossen gegen Angriffe von außen wehren kann.
Wir sind nicht organisiert. Auch die "organisierten" Angler sind es nicht. Jedenfalls nicht im Sinne einer gemeinsam organisierten Interessenvertretung. Sie sind höchstens organisierte Verbotsempfänger.

Selbst wenn es jemanden geben würde, der auf der politischen Ebene versuchen würde mit einer Stimme für die Angler zu sprechen...er würde grandios scheitern, da sich die Angler viel zu gerne gegenseitig zerfleischen.#q


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Früher gab es den Begriff C&R noch gar nicht.
> Fische wurden halt zurückgesetzt falls nicht verwertbar und fertig, da hat sich Niemand Gedanken darüber gemacht.
> Nur mit dem primären Ziel einen Fisch zu fangen, um den dann wieder zurück zu setzen, sind die wenigsten losgezogen.
> 
> ...



Wir haben damals soviel Fisch gefangen, den konnte man gar nicht verwerten und musste ihn zurücksetzen. 
oder du konntest nach 1h wieder einpacken.

Und der Begriff C&R ist keiner Erfindung des 21. Jahrhundert.
Zwar nett eingedeutscht......

Peta kann auch heute oftmals nix machen ausser Anzeige erstatten.
Die meisten Anzeigen werden abgelehnt.
Nur haben die Vereine welche ehrenamtl. geführt werden kein Bock sich ständig zu rechtfertigen etc...
Aus dem Grund wird dann halt das Gemeinschaftsfischen gecancelt.

Und ja Peta sucht sich oftmals die Opfer im Netz. Ist auch sehr einfach und kostet nix.
Genau wie wir Angler das Internet nutzen, nutzt es Peta auch für ihre Kampagnen. 
Unsere Verbände und Vereine sind nur halt zu blöde dieses Internet für pro Angeln zu nutzen. Liegt auch an den Strukturen.
Statt dessen stellt man sich vor den Medien und sabbert was von scharf anbraten etc..

Oder verkauft seine Mitglieder oder die Angler für ein paar Kröten aus der EFF Umlage und Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Wenn wir uns mal die von uns hier angesprochenen Beteiligten in Gruppen ansehen, sollten wir folgendes erkennen.
> 
> ...



Es geht gar nicht um länger im gespräch bleiben. Viele geben einfach einer kleinen Gruppe Schreihälse nach.
Da sich die Angler eh nicht wehren; LFV die Knete der Länder haben wollen, Peta& Co nerven etc....ist man mit einem Verbot schnell diese Schreihälse los.
Das geht dann so 1 -2 Jahren gut bis diese dann was neues haben...und schon kommt die nächste Einschränkung.

Steter Tropfen...

Und die LFV? sitzen am Trog der Politiker.....C&R Verbot? Ach nicht so schlimm....kann eh keiner beweisen.....könnte schlimmer kommen.

Zu 3.

Dies ist leider ein Vorurteil. Thema: Eigenbrödler damals..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. warn aber auch davor:
> 
> das dumm dämliche unverantwortliche Verhalten einiger der eigenen Zunft nährt halt leider diese wohl zunehmende Tendenz des Tierschutzes und liefert denen, die Restriktionen einführen, Rechtfertigungargumente
> 
> ...



Sippenhaft und Kollektivstrafen, müssen wir diesen durch immer schärfere Fischereigesetze Vorschub leisten?

Dein letzter Satz zeigt sehr schön auf, wie sich die Katze in den Schwanz beißt. Du schreibst von angeln ohne Restriktionen, das gibt es aber schon lange nicht mehr. Die Restriktionen werden immer zahlreicher, und somit logischerweise auch die Zahl der "Vergehen". Die führen dann zu weiteren Restriktionen, und so weiter. Wer kann schon sagen ob das, was wir heute noch im Rahmen der "guten fischereilichen Praxis" mit gutem Gewissen praktizieren, morgen schon verboten ist? Und es werden sich immer Denunzianten finden.

Was ist denn überhaupt die Meßlatte? Die Gesetze? Und was ist dann die Meßlatte für Gesetze? Und wo ist das Ende der Auslegungsfähigkeit? Und wer bestimmt, in welche Richtung ausgelegt wird?

Klar, lebender Fisch auf Beton ist jenseits der Toleranz. Wessen Toleranz? Die der Angler? Die der deutschen? Die einer echten Mehrheit? Die jener, die am lautesten schreien?

7.397.572.410 Menschen (in dieser Sekunde) leben auf diesem Planeten. Knapp 81 Mio. davon in Deutschland. 
Wieviele davon regen sich über C&R oder Fisch auf Beton auf?
500.000? Das wären 0,007 % der Weltbevölkerung, oder 0,6 % der Deutschen. Und lass es eine Million sein, von mir aus auch zwei, was ist das schon?

Aber wir lassen zu, dass diese verschwindend kleine Masse uns sagt, was gut und was falsch ist. Und nicht nur dass, wir heben auch noch mahnend der Finger, wenn einige von uns den Zorn dieses Fliegenschi$$es heraufbeschwört.

Unbegreiflich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 7.397.572.410 Menschen (in dieser Sekunde) leben auf diesem Planeten. Knapp 81 Mio. davon in Deutschland.
> Wieviele davon regen sich über C&R oder Fisch auf Beton auf?
> 500.000? Das wären 0,007 % der Weltbevölkerung, oder 0,6 % der Deutschen. Und lass es eine Million sein, von mir aus auch zwei, was ist das schon?
> 
> ...


#6#6#6
:q:q:q
Sehr schön, Ralle, wie so oft auf den Punkt!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch ein ganz einfaches Mittel gegen PETA usw.
> -Nicht alles an die Öffentlichkeit tragen.



Du hast anscheinend nicht ganz begriffen,wie deren Propaganda-
maschinerie (ab)läuft..wird bei potentiellen Feindbildern das argumentative Eis zu dünn ist,wird gezielt auf Halb-und Unwissen gesetzt.

Es interessiert die letztendlich nicht,ob du für die Pfanne oder das Album fischst oder einem Barsch Seilchenspringen beibringst.

Sie wollen alle Angler weg haben



zander67 schrieb:


> Verbote sind doch nur entstanden, weil es einige immer übertreiben müssen.



Falsch..sie entstehen,wenn unsere angeblichen Interessenvertretungen nicht das tun,wofür sie bezahlt werden und zur Krönung auch noch ins Horn der Gegner blasen.

Was wir jetzt an verdorbenen Früchten  ernten,geht auf die faule Saat der Lobbydilettanten in dt.Angelverbänden zurück..damals VDSF,heute DAFV.

Die haben durch ihren engstirnigen "nur fangen und frexxen " Dogmatismus plus überzogener Tierschutzdenke viele(eher die meisten) Verbote grundlegend mitbegünstigt.

DAS waren,sind und bleiben die wahren Totengräber und Liberalitätsverweigerer.



zander67 schrieb:


> Verbote sind doch nur entstanden, weil es einige immer übertreiben müssen.
> Früher hat sich keiner für C&R interessiert, erst als das immer mehr in Mode gekommen ist und publiziert wurde, sind auch gleichzeitig die Verbote aufgetaucht.



Immer noch falsch..Verbote entstehen,wenn man Lobbyarbeit(wozu dient die wohl?) fahrlässig verkaxxt und die Deutungshoheit in und an der eigenen Sache,sträflich und naiv den gegnerischen Minderheiten-
schreihälsen überlässt..

Merke,wer es als Verbandskopf vorzieht selbigen anbiedernd in die Kehrseite der Gegner zu stecken,darf andere nicht für den Gestank verantwortlich machen.



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Wels fange und den nicht verwerten möchte, geht der halt schonend zurück ins Wasser und fertig.
> Davon bekommt weder ein Verbandsfunktionär noch PETA etwas mit.



Ganz so blöd sind Peta oder einige Verbandsfunktionäre ja nun auch nicht..letztere sind sogar gerne mal um Längen scheinheiliger/linker und damit noch gefährlicher als die "nur" wirren Tierrechtler.

Ein Bourbon in einer Papptüte bleibt für beide Parteien ein Bourbon..die diskrete Tarnung hilft nur kurzfristig,wenn dir Abstinenztaliban den Krieg erklärt haben..irgendwann bist auch du dran.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klar, lebender Fisch auf Beton ist jenseits der Toleranz. Wessen Toleranz? Die der Angler? Die der deutschen? Die einer echten Mehrheit? Die jener, die am lautesten schreien?
> 
> 7.397.572.410 Menschen (in dieser Sekunde) leben auf diesem Planeten. Knapp 81 Mio. davon in Deutschland.
> Wieviele davon regen sich über C&R oder Fisch auf Beton auf?
> ...



Wieviele Menschen auf der Erde leben, ist absolut unerheblich.
Verschiedene Kulturen, Lebensweisen, Religionen, Weltanschaungen, alles unvergleichliche Systeme.
(Aber beschwöre die Welt nicht herauf, den die kommt zunehmend zu uns ...)

Entscheident ist, was in unserem weltwinzigem Raum passiert.
Und dieser Raum wird gerade für dein einen richtig, für die anderen absolut geschmacklos tapeziert.
Die einen können darinnen wohnen, andere können sich unter Brechreiz arrangieren, die anderen nicht.
Wenn aber Leute mit die geschmacklose Tapete auswählen im Glauben der Vertretungsmacht einer wenn auch kleinen Gruppe, dann wird es unerträglich im Raum. 
Und wenn einige der Gruppe auch noch den Tapetenkleister dazu bewußt rühren, dann verursacht die neue Tapete Würgereize und Schmerz.

Aber wenn umtapeziert wird im weltkitzekleinem Raum, weil viele Bewohner des Raums, ansich sicherlich die weltkleine Gruppe, das wollen, dann muss man versuchen, zumindest die Tapetenauswahl geschmacklich einigermaßen verträglich zu beeinflussen, wenn man merkt, dass man den allgemeinen Modetrend nicht aufhalten kann.
Aber unakzeptabel sind die Leute, die die geschmacklose Tapete mit auswählen im Wissen, dass es nicht der Geschmack aller in der eigenen Gruppe ist,
wiederlich ist der Kleisterrührer aus der eigenen Gruppe,
genauso wie der aus der Gruppe , der den schlechten Geschmack provoziert.

Letzterer war der Diskussionauslöser, ein dämlicher Provokateur,
mittlerer der widerliche Denunziant,
erstere die anmaßenden eigengruppenverratenden Verbandfunktionäre

ALLE brauchen wir nicht!


----------



## phatfunky (21. Februar 2017)

Das ganze ist alles so traurig ich versuche meistens in so eine Diskussion nicht einzusteigen. Ich frage mich bloß immer, warum funktioniert Angeln in anderen Länder (trotz Gegner) aber in Deutschland nicht?!? Aber die Antworten habt ihr bereits ausführlich erwähnt. 

Es is tragisch einfach, und vor allem wenn Angler nicht mal unter sich darüber einig sind, was richtig und falsch ist, was ja häufig vorkommt. Das ist nur Öl auf dem Feuer für PETA 

Ich jedenfalls kann mit dem Begriff C&R nichts anfangen. Ja, zynisch gemeint natürlich. Ich finde es bloß extrem ironisch dass ich dieser englische Begriff in englisch sprachige Foren selten lese, hier dagegen dauernd! Ich kenne den Begriff von früher in Verbindung mit Lachs und deren Schutz, gelegentlich auch Bachforellen. Ich kenne nur angeln und das tue ich. Mit Rücksicht auf die Natur. PETA können das nennen was sie wollen, ist mir schnuppe. Nein, ist mir eigentlich nicht. Das Thema kotz mich richtig an. Aber ich weiß ja dass ich nicht allein bin [emoji19]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber wir lassen zu, dass diese verschwindend kleine Masse uns sagt, was gut und was falsch ist. Und nicht nur dass, wir heben auch noch mahnend der Finger, wenn einige von uns den Zorn dieses Fliegenschi$$es heraufbeschwört.
> 
> Unbegreiflich.



Es ist doch völlig unerheblich für die deutsche Rechtsprechung, wieviele Leute auf der Welt leben. Einzig und allein relevant sind die Ansichten der in Deutschland Stimmberechtigten.

Ich habe mich mit meiner Tochter (16) heute über die Sache unterhalten. Die ist nicht esoterisch veranlagt, Fleischesser und freut sich schon auf die Zeit, wenn Papa wieder Forellen vom Angeln nach Hause bringt. Und sie findet Leute, die ihrer Meinung nach schmerzempfindliche Fische zum Fotografieren auf Beton auslegen, völlig daneben und zu recht bestraft. Und sie ist einer der Wähler von morgen.

Mit diese Situation müssen wir wohl klarkommen.


----------



## phatfunky (21. Februar 2017)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> sie findet Leute, die ihrer Meinung nach schmerzempfindliche Fische zum Fotografieren auf Beton auslegen, völlig daneben und zu recht bestraft.





Zu Recht auch. Aber das Problem in Deutschland ist, dass das waidgerechte Umgang mit Fischen wird nicht ausreichend gelehrt. Angler hier sind leider schlecht erzogen einfach. Im Sinne von 'benachteiligt'.

Und da ist selbstverständlich der Erzieher schuld. Und wer sind die Erzieher? DAFV zum Beispiel. Klar, jeder lernt  wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet. Feine Sache. Aber wenn ich den nicht töten will, was dann?!? Es ist als würde Mann Kinder nicht Aufklären, nach dem Motto "Sex ist böse, da gibt's nichts zu wissen". So scheint es mir mit Angeln ebenfalls zu laufen. Wie wir nur Sex haben um zu reproduzieren und niemals um Spaß zu haben, so gehen wir auch angeln weil wir Hunger auf Fisch haben, aber um Gottes Willen, niemals um Spaß zu haben!


----------



## Stoni-Killer (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

@Sharpo
Der hier aufgeführte Begriff "Eigenbrödler" ist natürlich nicht pöse gemeint!
Will sagen, es wurde allein im Stillen oder in kleinen Gruppen geangelt ohne viel aufsehen zu erregen. Der Fisch verzehrt und wenn möglich die Nachbarn noch mit versorgt. 
Heute bewegen sich diverse Angler durch ganz DE um an irgendeinem vermeintlichem Hozspot seinen Big Fish zu überlisten.

Greetz SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Wie schnell sich Meinungen ändern können, sieht man an der aktuellen Stellungnahme vom Fischereiverband - Saar.

Auf der Saarseite zum Vorfall mit PETA:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Nun verteidigt er Catch and Release und relativiert das.

Während er noch vor ein paar Wochen aktiv mit Minister Jost daran gearbeitet hat, Catch and Release nicht nur zu ächten, sondern als besonders verwerflich geächtet hat und laut Minister und Ministeriumssprecherin als besonders tierschutzwidrige Methode ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben wurde.



Minister Jost schrieb:


> Und wird von der Sprecherin des Umweltministeriums bestätigt:
> http://mobil.saarbruecker-zeitung.d...tz-Tierschutzorganisationen;art446398,6384984
> 
> _  Zu Catch and Release:
> „Das ist verboten im novellierten saarländischen Fischereigesetz und gilt als Ordnungswidrigkeit. Dieses Gesetz soll das Tierwohl und die waidgerechte Fischerei stärken. Catch and Release ist aber nicht waidgerecht“, sagte gestern die Sprecherin des saarländischen Umweltministeriums, Sabine Schorr._





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> *Minister Jost*
> http://www.saarland.de/214707.htm
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 28.01. 2017*
> Aktuell gibt Minister Jost zu, dass er zusammen mit dem Saarverband schon PETA so weit entgegengekommen sei, dass die PETAner gar nicht mehr zu meckern bräuchten:
> http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583
> 
> ...





Wie nennt man das, so schnell und grundlegend Meinungen zu ändern?
Heuchelei?
Wendehälse?
Irrational?
Panik?

Ob das auch Minister Jost und Ministeriumssprecherin Schorr schon wissen, dass der Verband das jetzt auf einmal ganz anders sieht, als sie das gemeinsam noch vor ein paar Wochen ins Gesetz geschrieben haben?

Gesichert haben wir ja alles, kann ja mal im Ministerium nachfragen.........





PS:
Nett finde ich, dass er meine Ausdrucksweise anerkennt, indem er nun selber von "spendensammelnder Tierrechtlerorganisation" schreibt - er sollte sonst auch mehr auf mich hören ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit diese Situation müssen wir wohl klarkommen.



Nein ?

Das jedes Kind von heute der Wähler von Morgen ist mag sehr Weise sein, aber auch vollkommen logisch, solange man keinen IQ-Test für Wahlen abfordert.

Was aber heute Gesellschaftlich relevant ist kann morgen komplett überholt sein, das Problem ist einfach das wir innerhalb unserer Landesgrenzen an Gesetzen erstmal Klammern, seien sie noch so doof, um gar nicht ein weiteres Fass aufzumachen oder sich mit irgendwas anderem zu beschäftigen.

Wenn die Fischereibehörde als solches mit kompetenter Führung Themen wie CR, Bag-Limits oder anderen Dingen konsequent nachgehen könnte und Regeln abbilden, die sowohl anglerisch, als Gesellschaftlich Sinn machen, wäre es einfacher.

Momentan ist das TSG einfach Totschlag-Argument für jeden, ähnlich wie " Du warst noch nie auf dem Mond, also sag mir nicht das er Rund ist ".


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Hallo,



> Wie schnell sich Meinungen ändern können, sieht man an der aktuellen Stellungnahme vom Fischereiverband - Saar.
> 
> Auf der Saarseite zum Vorfall mit PETA:
> https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/



Der schreibt doch hier ab. #c Thomas das könnte gefährlich werden .... sollte hier ein Angel-Trump geboren werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ich finde 1.: die schnelle Meinungsänderung zum Thema C+R bedenklicher als dass er sich  2.: im Anglerboard Anregungen holt (zweiteres würde ja Intelligenz bedeuten).

Wenn das die "Meinung" von Schneiderlöchner selber sein sollte,  ändert die sich dann wahrscheinlich/wahrscheinlich genauso schnell wieder, wenn er erst zum zum DAFV-Präsi gewählt worden wäre.....

Ersteres spricht nicht für einen ausgereiften Charakter, wer immer im Verband das geschrieben hat.

Das zweite würde ja nur für vorhandene Intelligenz sprechen - weiss nicht so recht....

Dass nun noch Veröffentlichung dazu kam (scrollen, 2. Meldung), in dem der Rheinische Fischereiverband als "befreundeter" Verband bezeichnet wird, ist auch spannend. 

Denn der dortige Vorsitzende Gube ist ja Referent im DAFV-Präsidium und sollte eigentlich die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP; die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan unterstützen - wen die vom Rheinischen da im Mai bei der Wahl wohl unterstützen?
Den DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin, zu dem sie unbedingt zurück wollten und wofür sie wohl bis über ne halbe Million Euros aus Rücklagen verpulvern mussten?..

Oder den "Freund" Schneiderlöchner, der gegen DAFV und Präsidentin antritt?
Wird evtl. auch schwer zu erklären sein, warum man seine Leute zuerst in den DAFV zurückgetrieben hat, weils so vorwärts ging und jetzt meint, weils so schlecht läuft, muss man evtl. abwählen....

Echt herrlich....
;-)))


Aber zurück zur Saar:
Ganz ehrlich, was dort im Saarverband alles veröffentlicht wird, finde ich persönlich leicht konfus und verwirrend - ob die das überhaupt selber merken????


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

*So, jetzt hier nochmal das Aktuelle/Absurde/Widersprüchliche aus dem Saarland - Fischereiverband Saar und Präsi Schneiderlöchner -  zusammengefasst:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schnell sich Meinungen ändern können, sieht man an der aktuellen Stellungnahme vom Fischereiverband - Saar.
> 
> Auf der Saarseite zum Vorfall mit PETA:
> https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> ...





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Der schreibt doch hier ab. #c Thomas das könnte gefährlich werden .... sollte hier ein Angel-Trump geboren werden?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde 1.: die schnelle Meinungsänderung zum Thema C+R bedenklicher als dass er sich  2.: im Anglerboard Anregungen holt (zweiteres würde ja Intelligenz bedeuten).
> 
> Wenn das die "Meinung" von Schneiderlöchner selber sein sollte,  ändert die sich dann wahrscheinlich/wahrscheinlich genauso schnell wieder, wenn er erst zum zum DAFV-Präsi gewählt worden wäre.....
> 
> ...



Genauso passend hier aus dem anderen Saarthread (Bewerbung von Herrn Schneiderlöchner als DAFV-Präsi) die absolut tolle Analyse von Franz:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Analyse und Meinung zur Verkündung der Präsidentschaftskandidatur:
> 
> Schneiderlöchner bläst also nun zum Angriff auf Happach-Kasan und möchte der nächste DAFV-Präsident werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Ich hätte da eine Idee... 

Man könnte ja paralell zum seitenlangen Diskutieren im AB, mal innerhalb eines Vereins anfangen den Filz von unten aufzudröseln.
Sicherlich ist es viel Arbeit und man muß Zeit opfern - aber nur dann hat man eine Chance etwas zu ändern!
Nur Reden bringt nichts, man muß aktiv versuchen mit zu bestimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Das liegt an den Saarländer Vereinen/Vereinsmitgliedern - wenn die halt mit mehr Tierschutz über ihren Verband zufrieden sind...

Wir recherchieren und veröffentlichen das zur Verwendung - ob und was organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer draus machen oder ob sie willig weiter Funktionärskröten schlucken und noch dafür bezahlen und die immer wieder wählen, das ist deren Problem..

Masochismus ist ja auch in anderen Bereichen ne durchaus anerkannte Praxis, wenn sie leiden wollen oder das brauchen.....
:g:g:g


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Idee...
> 
> Man könnte ja paralell zum seitenlangen Diskutieren im AB, mal innerhalb eines Vereins anfangen den Filz von unten aufzudröseln.
> Sicherlich ist es viel Arbeit und man muß Zeit opfern - aber nur dann hat man eine Chance etwas zu ändern!
> Nur Reden bringt nichts, man muß aktiv versuchen mit zu bestimmen.



Die Idee ist gut aber hat viele Haken wie Du schon selber erkannt hast.
Und wenn man dann mit den "halb Wissen" eines ehrenamtl. Vorsitzenden + Team  den da oben ans Bein pinkeln will....

anschliessend...haben diese Personen in de LFV Arbeitsverträge, sind bereits seit Jahrzehnten im Amt...Kündigungsfristen etc. sollten bekannt sein.

Man kann versuchen zu lenken....dafür Bedarf es aber eine Masse.

Ich möchte auch mal an die Anfeindungen gegen Klasing erinnern.

Aber den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken ist immer gut und je mehr dies nicht tun erhöht den Druck nach oben.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus wenn man die falschen Fragen stellt bzw. welche auf die man die Antwort schon kennt. Ich nehme an Deine Tochter weiß, dass es Hirnis gibt und das überall.
> Die für das Thema und die Meinungsbildung entscheidende Frage wäre gewesen: Findest Du es gut, dass man dafür bestraft werden kann, wenn man Fische wieder zurücksetzt die man nicht essen möchte?
> Dies war der Grund für die Anzeige, nicht Fisch auf Beton.
> Mit dieser Erklärung incl. Hintergründe denke ich, hätte man eine richtige Meinungsbildung angeregt und Sie wäre immer noch gegen Fisch auf Beton.
> Dann ist mir um Ihr Wahlverhalten auch nicht bange.



Das sehe ich etwas anders.... letztendlich sprechen Bilder mehr als Worte. 

Wenn jemand einen riesigen, noch lebenden Fisch auf trockenen Beton legt, sieht das für Nichtangler erstmal dämlich und grob aus. Von daher sind "wir" Angler es zum Teil selber schuld, wenn wir aus Geltungssucht meinen die Fotos unserer großen Fänge in den Äther raus hämmern zu müssen. 

Ich mache das seid Jahren nicht mehr. Selbst von Fischen die ich der Verwertung zuführe - die also waidgerecht getötet wurden - zeige ich Nichtanglern nur höchst ungerne und sparsam ausgewählte Fotos. 

Viele Leute sehen nur den getöteten "süßen / hübschen" Fisch und damit ist der Angler ein Tierquäler. Ich persönlich zucke zum Beispiel auch immer zusammen, wenn ich Fotos von Jägern mit Ihrer erschossenen Beute sehe. Da ich aber Angler bin, kann ich das natürlich gut einordnen. 

Ich kann es aber durchaus nachvollziehen, dass Nichtjäger und Nichtangler solche Bilder höchst befremdlich, ja sogar respektlos gegenüber dem getöteten Tier, finden.

Wie das Schnitzel oder Fischstäbchen auf dem heimischen Teller entstanden ist, wollen die meisten nicht wissen. 

Aber selbst wenn Sie es wissen und die Entstehungsgeschichte (Massentierhaltung, Schleppnetzfischerei usw.) nicht gut finden, steht da eine Industrie mit entsprechender Lobie zur Verteidigung und Wahrung der Interessen bereit. 

Die haben wir Angler aber leider überhaupt nicht - von daher behalte ich Fotos meiner "Erfolge" für mich. Ab und zu ein Tütchen mit Filet für Freunde hat übrigens eine bessere, gute Wirkung in Bezug auf die Meinung zur Angelfischerei.....#6

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Was hat das alles damit zu tun, dass der saarländische Verband durch seine Kooperation mit Minister das Anzeigen von Anglern durch PETA erleichtert hat und nun der Verband in Bezug auf C+R plötzlich komplett umkippt?

Ist das Thema hier...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Offtopic freiwillig gelöscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Was hat das alles damit zu tun, dass der saarländische Verband durch seine Kooperation mit Minister das Anzeigen von Anglern durch PETA erleichtert hat und nun der Verband in Bezug auf C+R plötzlich komplett umkippt?

Ist das Thema hier...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

@Rheinangler

Dem neuen,fatalen Murkspassus im  Saarl.Fischereigesetz ists egal ob du Fische fürs Album ablichtest,auf Beton,engl.Rasen oder auf einer Abhakmatte mit integrierter Wärm-und Massagefunktion ablegst..das wäre unter best.unglücklichen Umständen allein nach TSG § 17/2 strafbar gewesen.

Es geht jetzt aber ums retour an sich !
Das reine zurücksetzen reicht aus.

DAS ist doch das Primärproblem..dieser elende Passus samt der drohenden Folgen(und nur darum gehts) war überflüssig wie ein Loch im Kopf.

Der Saarl.Verband hat damit der Hexenjagd auf Pillepalle und tagtäglicher Praxis Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Als Angler finde es auch ganz schön pervers, das einige Angler teilweise in Kampfanzügen-  mit Kopftücher bedeckt, von den gefangenen Fisch erst einmal minutenlang Fotos schießen, streicheln und was einem die Nackenhaare aufstellt, dann auch noch dieser armen Kreatur ein Küsschen gibt. ;+
 Und dann wird so etwas auch noch über Angelzeitungen und dem Internet verbreitet.#q
 Was soll denn um Himmelswillen, ein andersdenkender glauben, wenn er so etwas sieht.:m


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Als Angler finde es auch ganz schön pervers, das einige Angler teilweise in Kampfanzügen-  mit Kopftücher bedeckt, von den gefangenen Fisch erst einmal minutenlang Fotos schießen, streicheln und was einem die Nackenhaare aufstellt, dann auch noch dieser armen Kreatur ein Küsschen gibt. ;+
> Und dann wird so etwas auch noch über Angelzeitungen und dem Internet verbreitet.#q
> Was soll denn um Himmelswillen, ein andersdenkender glauben, wenn er so etwas sieht.:m



Und ich finde es pervers wenn die Angler keinen Smoking beim Angeln anhaben.  #q#q#q#q#q#q#q  
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...Hiiiilfe


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer uns Angler ans Bein pinkeln will findet immer etwas..
> Und morgen ist es der nicht gummierte Setzkescher...die trockene Hand..das fehlende Kuscheltuch für den Fisch.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mit einem Fisch auf Beton hat PETA aber eine breitere Zustimmung in der "normalen" Bevölkerung für eine Anzeige.
> Bei einem englische Rasen wäre die Akzeptanz für den Angler vielleicht größer.
> Das die Anzeige aus den eigenen Reihen gekommen ist, zeigt ja, dass das schon differenziert gesehen wird.
> 
> VG



Nein das ist Polemik..billige Polemik

Eine Frage wie man die Sache den Leuten verkauft.

Wenn nun mal nur Beton da ist wo soll der Fisch hin?
#q

Wenn man natürlich sein Hirn ausschaltet hat Peta leichtes Spiel mit einem....und Gegner für Alles und Jedes gibt es halt. 
Also am besten den Fisch nirgends ablegen.....am besten Nicht Angeln gehen...

#q#q#q#q


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer uns Angler ans Bein pinkeln will findet immer etwas..
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > NEIN ES WAR NICHT UNBEKANNT!!!!
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

@Koko

Das geht der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung schlicht am Arxxx vorbei..die haben in D des 21.Jhd nämlich weiss Gott andere Sorgen.




zander67 schrieb:


> Mit einem Fisch auf Beton hat PETA aber eine breitere Zustimmung in der "normalen" Bevölkerung für eine Anzeige.



S.o..bei der normalen Bevölkerung,kann Peta kaum punkten..deshalb greifen sie ja auf dubiose Kampagnen samt Lügen zurück.Mit der Wahrheit kommen die auf keinen grünen Zweig.

DA muss ein Verband ansetzen aber niemals in der Befürwortung weiterer Einschränkungen.

Peta ist im übrigen nochmal woran interessiert?

Ach ja..das Angeln generell zu stigmatisieren.

Ist wie bei Autohassern..es kümmert die nicht,ob du StVO konform fährst..Auto gehört nach deren blosser Ideologie abgeschafft und nicht nach Faktenlage.



zander67 schrieb:


> Das die Anzeige aus den eigenen Reihen gekommen ist, zeigt ja, dass das schon differenziert gesehen wird.



Nein,es zeigt nur das einige Angler schwer einen an der Murmel haben.

Wir machens uns intern zu oft zu schwer.

Wir diskutieren Probleme,welche Aussenstehende nicht mal ansatzweise als Problem wahrnehmen oder auch amüsiert bis fassungslos den Kopf schütteln..gerade das zurücksetzen ist so ein Punkt.

In über 35 Jahren Angeln,wurde ich dafür von genau einem(!) Nichtangler angepflaumt..die Zahl der darüber moppernden Angler dürfte dagegen mind. das zwanzigfache ausmachen.

Setze ich das noch in Relation zur Begegnung am Gewässer,macht man um andere,unbekannte Angler besser einen Bogen und gesellt sich zum weniger Großinquisitiorisch auftretenden und Ethik erbrechenden Normalvolk.


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. warn aber auch davor:
> 
> das dumm dämliche unverantwortliche Verhalten einiger der eigenen Zunft nährt halt leider diese wohl zunehmende Tendenz des Tierschutzes und liefert denen, die Restriktionen einführen, Rechtfertigungargumente
> 
> ...


 
 #6#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Koko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An einem Tiernutzungverbot,selbst Honig ist böse weil Bienen ja Sklaven sind.

Wer mich kennt weiß wie tief ich da drin stecke....

Und wie es ist wenn sie versuchen einen Umzubringen weiß ich auch.

Das Problem,die meisten wissen gar nicht was da so abgeht,nur vom hören sagen,was für Kriege diese gegen Landwirte Tierhalter Jäger....und co. sonst so Auffahren (was auch nicht groß im Netz etc.steht),das wissen nur wenige.

#h

Ps: Ich gönne niemanden was schlechtes aber manchen müsste mal so einiges am eigen Leib erfahren....mal gucken wie man dann so drauf ist.....


----------



## Damyl (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

@KoKo2
Du bist also dafür, das jemandem der C&R praktiziert, das angeln untersagt werden sollte ?


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> An einem Tiernutzungverbot,selbst Honig ist böse weil Bienen ja Sklaven sind.
> 
> Wer mich kennt weiß wie tief ich da drin stecke....
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Medien aufmerksam verfolgt.....bekommt man da schon so einiges mit.
Nicht von alleine kehren viele Tierversuchsanstalten DE den Rücken.
Terror gegen Mitarbeiter & Familien an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Damyl schrieb:


> @KoKo2
> Du bist also dafür, das jemandem der C&R praktiziert, das angeln untersagt werden sollte ?



Er ist auch dafür wenn wer ein Fischfoto macht dem die Angelerlaubnis zu entziehen...

Und auch dem, der einen Furz am Gewässer hinterlässt und..


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Medien aufmerksam verfolgt.....bekommt man da schon so einiges mit.
> Nicht von alleine kehren viele Tierversuchsanstalten DE den Rücken.
> Terror gegen Mitarbeiter & Familien an der Tagesordnung.



Die Dorfzeitung schreibt es so wie es gewesen ist,nächsten tag im TV ist dann auf einmal alles umgedreht.......

Man hat auch nicht versucht mit Fallen Menschen zu beseitigen,ne die hat der Betroffene selbst aufgebaut um sich selbst zu richten......

So bin wieder raus hier ist besser so......

#h


----------



## Damyl (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Das wiederum hätte ich auch gerne strafrechtlich verfolgt, da muss doch etwas über das Emissionsschutzgesetz zu machen sein.#h


Da werden wohl eher wieder neue "Umweltgebühren" fällig.
Kriegst ne Plakette mit Schadstoffklasse auf den Allerwertesten


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Damyl schrieb:


> @KoKo2
> Du bist also dafür, das jemandem der C&R praktiziert, das angeln untersagt werden sollte ?


 
 Wenn es vernünftig praktiziert wird nicht.
 Ich habe aber etwas dagegen, wenn große Fische
die ganze Nacht gehältert werden, damit man bei Tageslicht ein besseres Foto schießen kann.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema (nicht C+R pro oder Contra oder wie C+R oder Angler sind selber schuld etc.)
*So, jetzt hier nochmal das Aktuelle/Absurde/Widersprüchliche aus dem Saarland - Fischereiverband Saar und Präsi Schneiderlöchner -  zusammengefasst:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schnell sich Meinungen ändern können, sieht man an der aktuellen Stellungnahme vom Fischereiverband - Saar.
> 
> Auf der Saarseite zum Vorfall mit PETA:
> https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> ...





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Der schreibt doch hier ab. #c Thomas das könnte gefährlich werden .... sollte hier ein Angel-Trump geboren werden?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde 1.: die schnelle Meinungsänderung zum Thema C+R bedenklicher als dass er sich  2.: im Anglerboard Anregungen holt (zweiteres würde ja Intelligenz bedeuten).
> 
> Wenn das die "Meinung" von Schneiderlöchner selber sein sollte,  ändert die sich dann wahrscheinlich/wahrscheinlich genauso schnell wieder, wenn er erst zum zum DAFV-Präsi gewählt worden wäre.....
> 
> ...



Genauso passend hier aus dem anderen Saarthread (Bewerbung von Herrn Schneiderlöchner als DAFV-Präsi) die absolut tolle Analyse von Franz:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Analyse und Meinung zur Verkündung der Präsidentschaftskandidatur:
> 
> Schneiderlöchner bläst also nun zum Angriff auf Happach-Kasan und möchte der nächste DAFV-Präsident werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Der Kollege im Saarland hat die Gesetzgebung - die leider Fakt ist - nicht berücksichtigt, ist von einem Kollegen - besser noch Konkurenten - verpfiffen worden (womit man aber leider immer rechnen muss - der Neidfaktor ist unter Anglern leider hoch) und folgerichtig auch angezeigt worden.
> 
> Kann man doof finden - ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich. Damit hätte er rechnen können



Richtig

Nur wo lag überhaupt die zwingende Notwendigkeit,als Verband diese Neufassung jubelnd und beklatschend zu befürworten bzw auch noch aktiv daran mitzuarbeiten.?

Ein Anglerverband hat nicht die Interessen aussenstehender Minderheiten zu berücksichtigen,sondern einzig und allein die seiner Klientel.

Und dazu gehört nach meinem Verständnis auch das permanente hinarbeiten auf eine möglichst liberale Fischereigesetzgebung.

Als Lobbyvertetung habe ich immer mind. einen Fuß, in der Tür meiner Klientelinteressen zu haben.

Versäume ich das oder arbeite wie die Saarländer gar kontraproduktiv,bin ich als Interessenvertretung schlicht und einfach ungeeignet.

Kluge Verbände(selten) kennen die Gefährlichkeit heisser Herdplatten.

Der saarl.Verband agiert dagegen komplett gaga..die Nase so lange auf die Platte drücken,bis man die Dummheit meilenweit riechen kann.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Nur wo lag überhaupt die zwingende Notwendigkeit,als Verband diese Neufassung jubelnd und beklatschend zu befürworten bzw auch noch aktiv daran mitzuarbeiten.?
> 
> ...



....auch alles völlig richtig

Ich denke, dass wir Angler uns in dem Punkt natürlich auch alle einig sind. Die Verbände vertreten nicht uns und eine Lobby haben wir auch nicht.

Was aber soll dann dieser Tröööt überhaupt? |bigeyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Was aber soll dann dieser Tröööt überhaupt? |bigeyes



Abkotzfred darüber,wie weit Verbände ihren Angelpolitischen Niveaulimbo absenken können..[emoji4]

Wenn man jetzt noch berücksichtigt,das der saarl.Mitinitiator dieses Murks DAFV Präsi werden möchte aber auch als berechtigte Warnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Was aber soll dann dieser Tröööt überhaupt? |bigeyes



Weil ohne diese Threads noch mehr blind und dumpf den Verbänden hinterherlaufen würden und denen stumpf alles glauben..

Ich werde daher weiterhin genau über solche unglaublichen Vorgänge immer weiter informieren...

Bis sich Verbände ändern oder selber zerschreddern oder die Kiste auf mich wartet....

Solange noch eine Windmühle steht, werd ich Rosinante satteln und die Lanze greifen...

Und damit zurück zum Thema.
danke.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und dazu gehört nach meinem Verständnis auch das permanente hinarbeiten auf eine möglichst liberale Fischereigesetzgebung.


Das will der entsprechende (Mit-)Verursacher dann ja im DAFV tun
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105
Glaubwürdigkeit at it's best!
|muahah:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das will der entsprechende (Mit-)Verursacher dann ja im DAFV tun
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105
> Glaubwürdigkeit at it's best!
> |muahah:



Klar..als LV Präsi zuerst daran mitarbeiten,pöhse Angler schneller als Messer liefern zu können und plötzlich Tonnen von Kreide gefressen 

Vom Großinquisitor zum Heilsbringer.[emoji28] 

Ich befürchte nur,das etliche auf den Schmu sogar noch reinfallen [emoji37]


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange noch eine Windmühle steht, werd ich Rosinante satteln und die Lanze greifen...


Wie wäre es mal mit einem neuen Nic Namen.

Don Quichotte9904_

:q:q:q

_Als Mod wird man das doch dürfen|kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Toni_1962*
> 
> 
> ...





Damyl schrieb:


> @KoKo2
> Du bist also dafür, das jemandem der C&R praktiziert, das angeln untersagt werden sollte ?



@ Damyl:   Meinst du, ich bin gegen C&R? |kopfkrat


----------



## wilhelm (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Wenn der Klügere ( Angler ) immer nachgibt wird er eines nicht zu fernen Tages nur nach von Idioten regiert werden.#q

Haben wir kluge Verbände / Vertreter unserer Interessen ???????#c|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schnell sich Meinungen ändern können, sieht man an der aktuellen Stellungnahme vom Fischereiverband - Saar.
> 
> Auf der Saarseite zum Vorfall mit PETA:
> https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> ...


Hab den Text gerade erst gelesen.
Nun ist das bei ihm verbotene c&r
was grundsätzlich anderes als c&d, auch wenn es sogar noch c&r genannt wird. |kopfkrat
Ja, wie will man das denn an der einzelnen Handlung unterscheiden?

Das ist Trumpismus pur!
Gestern so und heute anders und morgen wissen wir's noch nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hab den Text gerade erst gelesen.
> Nun ist das bei ihm verbotene c&r
> was grundsätzlich anderes als c&d, auch wenn es sogar noch c&r genannt wird. |kopfkrat
> Ja, wie will man das denn an der einzelnen Handlung unterscheiden?



Genau das ist des Pudels Kern. Schneiderlöchner verteidigt keineswegs C&R im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern die selektive Entnahme. Grundsätzlich bleibt es bei der Einstellung, dass angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb gerechtfertigt ist. 
Will man ihm nun die (eigentlich dem gesunden Menschenverstand entsprechende) Meinung, ein Angler dürfe einen nicht erwünschten Fang straffrei zurücksetzen als Läuterung anrechnen, muss man bedenken dass er mitgeholfen hat jeden Angler vor den Kadi zu zerren, der diesen Fisch zuvor fotografiert.

Schneiderlöchner hält sich mit seinem Statement nach beiden Seiten offen und kann sein Fähnchen immer mit dem jeweiligen Wind wehen lassen.


----------



## Damyl (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @ Damyl:   Meinst du, ich bin gegen C&R? |kopfkrat


Nöö.....die Frage bezog sich alleine auf irgendwas was KoKo geschrieben hatte.
Aber irgendwie mein ich das im Diskussionsverlauf plötzlich was fehlt #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Damyl schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie mein ich das im Diskussionsverlauf plötzlich was fehlt #c


Logo, das Offtopic:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325248


----------

